# Asus zenfone 2 - Powerful midranger Announced



## rish1 (Jan 6, 2015)

*cdn2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/asus/asus-zenfone-2-01.jpg

*Zenfone 2*
specs -

64 bit Lte Quad core 1.8ghz Intel Atom Z3560
Powervr G6430 Gpu
2gb ram
5.5 inch 1080p
13 Mp f2.0 camera with dual-LED  flash (great low light performance )
5 mp secondary
16gb internal + expandable
Android 5.0
dual sim dual active
3000mah battery

the intel chip in this phone performs quite similar to *Snapdragon 801* .. a good competition for upcoming xiaomi Mi4 ..


Price -- 

*199 $ before taxes * The Zenfone 2 will be available in Q2 2015

*there is another model with Atom Z3580 and 4gb ram .. that is different and will cost more.. no price info yet *

Asus Zenfone 2 - Full phone specifications

*
The Zenfone Zoom*

The Asus Zenfone Zoom is built around a quite similar 5.5-inch 1080p screen and 13MP camera. However its main perk is the 3x optical zoom lens, which also has optical image stabilization.


The Asus Zenfone Zoom will set you back $399 before taxes. It should be available in Q2 2015.



Asus Zenfone Zoom - Full phone specifications


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

the GPU is the same one present in ipad air, at 199 $ this sounds too good to be true, a 12k phone with good warranty that delivers this much performance, much wow..
there's a version with 4 GB RAM, personally I think its a bad move, fragmenting owners of the same phone into two categories..
PS: f2.0 is wrong, its actually f2.7..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

4 GB ram in a phone worth 199$


----------



## rish1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> the GPU is the same one present in ipad air, at 199 $ this sounds too good to be true, a 12k phone with good warranty that delivers this much performance, much wow..
> there's a version with 4 GB RAM, personally I think its a bad move, fragmenting owners of the same phone into two categories..
> PS: f2.0 is wrong, its actually f2.7..



yup it equals Apple A7 and Adreno 330 

200 before taxes .. most likely 14k in india , 

both gsmarena and PhoneArena are mentioning F2.0 .. let me know i'll change it

i think it's a great strategy to reach different price points.. if they only had 1 model with atom 3580 with 4gb ram, it would have ended up costing more than 20k..  out of reach for many.. and if they were to design a complete new midranger  , they would have likely done some cost cutting on resolution,build quality and battery capacity.. 

this ensures rest of the things remain same just memory and chip is swapped.. so you end up getting the same high end quality with lesser performance at a lesser price

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> 4 GB ram in a phone worth 199$



no... that will cost more .. 200 $ version has 2gb ram and Z3560


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

^ the 4gb one still won't cost more than 25k I think.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ still won't cost more than 25k I think.



yup my guess is around 22k if they decide to launch it in india..


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

Guys, 199$ is most probably the contract price(You buy from a specific mobile carrier but have to keep using the phone for 2 years). The unlocked version(Indian version) will probably be much higher.

- - - Updated - - -

Source:CES 2015: ASUS Announces Flagship ZenFone 2 Smartphone with Android 5.0 | PC Perspective



> The ZenFone 2 will start at $199 USD (I would assume this is a contract price), but no specific word on availability yet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

> The Asus Zenfone 2 is also a seriously affordable smartphone, costing only $199 before taxes. However that price will only by applicable for the 2GB RAM/16GB version. Is it only us or it sounds too good to be true for a 5.5-inch 1080p off-contract phone?



Source : Asus announces the Zenfone 2 and Zenfone Zoom at CES 2015 - GSMArena.com news

199$ on contract is for high end phones, like the Iphone 6
For this to be on contract, it has to be free


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> Guys, 199$ is most probably the contract price(You buy from a specific mobile carrier but have to keep using the phone for 2 years). The unlocked version(Indian version) will probably be much higher.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Source:CES 2015: ASUS Announces Flagship ZenFone 2 Smartphone with Android 5.0 | PC Perspective



They don't put up asus phones for 200$ contract price. This is considering that zenfone 5 has always been available as unlocked, never sold on contract and costs ~ 160-170$


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

I am betting on 200$ as a sell of price. ASUS will never risk that mid tier market to go away with some weird decisions. But still 4GB ram means it has left us looking at the next gen flagships.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 6, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YBwOQpRyrs


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2015)

if Zenfone 2 sells at 13-14k (with 2GB ram) there won't be any competition. But showing a phone and offering it for sale 3-4 months later is bad tactics. the hype created now may die down by the time phone reaches the markets. should have kept the price under wraps. those who plan to buy a phone will buy ones currently available and not wait such long time. at this rate, Asus may break into top 5 smartphone makers in by 2017.



Nerevarine said:


> PS: f2.0 is wrong, its actually f2.7..



only in case of Zenfone Zoom.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 6, 2015)

amazing!! I smell tough competition coming up from all Oems,first OPO,then Yureka and now this!!fingers crossed for more upcoming phones


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like we are now completely going for two segments which are that premium phone makers and these budget phone makers which are looking to get all the lower end market from those high end manufacturers.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 6, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> amazing!! I smell tough competition coming up from all Oems,first OPO,then Yureka and now this!!fingers crossed for more upcoming phones



don't forget  shamesung 

Samsung Galaxy A3 and A5 with metallic body launched in India for Rs. 20500 and Rs. 25500


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 6, 2015)

I am expecting 2GB model to be priced 15k and that would be an awesome phone to consider


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 6, 2015)

rish1 said:


> don't forget  shamesung
> 
> Samsung Galaxy A3 and A5 with metallic body launched in India for Rs. 20500 and Rs. 25500



yep not worth it though,might as well get OPO or zenfone or Moto instead


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2015)

4GB RAM in a 64bit CPU is justified


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

rish1 said:


> don't forget  shamesung
> 
> Samsung Galaxy A3 and A5 with metallic body launched in India for Rs. 20500 and Rs. 25500



literally no point in going for overpriced low to mid rangers from samdung.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 7, 2015)

First camera samples with ZenFone 2 vs Note 4 vs iPhone 6 Plus mark it as a low-light star


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 7, 2015)

for a true low light test,it should be pitted against Lumias and Xperias which are the undoubted kings of phone cameras
iphones and samsungs are oversaturated and just take burst flash shots most of the time


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 8, 2015)

hey can anyone tell me about intel support on android??? means all apps work fine ??
Because I am confused between architectures arm and x86??


----------



## rish1 (Jan 12, 2015)

antutu sucks but  for those who like to boast numbers

Both versions of Asus Zenfone 2 benchmarked, put up against 2014 flagships - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2015)

4 versions of zenphone 2
- 720p with 1.8 ghz and 2GB RAM (probably lower spec camera) 199$ -  (Replacing Zenphone 4.5)
- 1080p with 1.8 ghz and 2GB RAM 199$ (Replacing Zenphone 5)
-1080p with 2.3 ghz and 4 GB RAM 299$
- 1080p with 2.3 ghz and 4 GB RAM with 3x optical zoom  299$ +


----------



## rish1 (Jan 12, 2015)

^^ how is it a replacement of zenfone 4.5 ? it is almost double the price..

and 720p version is also 5.5 inches

i think sub 10k zenfone phones will be announced at MWC.. good thing is that expected release date is march 15 now on several websites

here is a hands on by androidauthority for the 720p vesion

Asus Zenfone 2 hands-on and first impressions


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2015)

i meant 199 (minus sign).. means less than 199$..
I didnot mean a replacement per se, just that it is the lowest priced ASUS product in this launch cycle

- - - Updated - - -



rish1 said:


> ^^ how is it a replacement of zenfone 4.5 ? it is almost double the price..
> 
> and 720p version is also 5.5 inches
> 
> ...



btw I really hope ASUS doesnt mess up the indian pricing ..hopefully the 2gb 1080p ram version stays below Rs 15k


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 12, 2015)

intel will eat snapdragon market... intel catching up..


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jan 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> for a true low light test,it should be pitted against Lumias and Xperias which are the undoubted kings of phone cameras
> iphones and samsungs are oversaturated and just take burst flash shots most of the time



now even iphone cameras are oversaturated? The reference point between Samsung's oversaturated camera?

- - - Updated - - -

You proved earlier


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 13, 2015)

gamefreak4770k said:


> now even iphone cameras are oversaturated? The reference point between Samsung's oversaturated camera?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You proved earlier



iphones arent oversaturated,i mistyped that post
samsungs are oversaturated,iphones take burst flash shots


----------



## abracadabra (Feb 14, 2015)

Finally all those who waited for the Zenfone 2 to be released in India can be even more disappointed!


> To make the device even more popular, Asus announced today that it has  decided to add two new variants of the phone. One will be a lower priced  model coming in the second quarter featuring an unannounced Qualcomm  Snapdragon SoC. The third version of the ZenFone 2 will be powered by a  MediaTek chipset and aimed at emerging markets like India, where 3G use  is prevalent. This model will be released in the second half of the  year.



Source


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2015)

No India in that list dissapointed


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2015)

Why !! Why does every company make India their dumping ground for low end crap stuff..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Not good for ASUS considering the response for the first gen zenphone.


----------



## abracadabra (Feb 16, 2015)

Its really not a ASUS problem, rather one must be blaming those Telecos of Airtel/ Vodafone/ Idea;cos of their shitty menace, India ends up getting all **** versions of the flagships!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 17, 2015)

They should make a single variant and release it worldwide without discriminating on the grounds of network connectivity. Else they'll turn into samdung which released Exynos variants of S3 and S4 here because of no 4G network while releasing Qualcomm variants of S3 and S4 in the USA.


----------

